# changer un pc pour un ipad



## philfer (14 Août 2011)

je possède un pc acer aspire one 160go.es qu'un ipad me donnera les mêmes services au moins en voyage..???..quelle puissance...???.merci


----------



## Chalkduster (14 Août 2011)

Si tu fais que de l'internet, un iPad est très bien, de plus tu peut l'emmener partout et il a une assez bonne autonomie.


----------



## Lefenmac (14 Août 2011)

et tes recherches sur ce forum ça a donné quoi comme réponses?


----------



## philfer (15 Août 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> Si tu fais que de l'internet, un iPad est très bien, de plus tu peut l'emmener partout et il a une assez bonne autonomie.


MERCI


----------



## Gwen (15 Août 2011)

L'iPad est sûrement plus puissant que ton PC, car son système est mieux optimisé. Par contre, comme il n'a pas Windows, il ne te rendra jamais les mêmes services puisque tu ne peux installer tes logiciels PC dessus.

Ensuite, cela dépend de tes besoins. Il y a plusieurs discussions qui traitent de ce sujet sur iGen.


----------



## philfer (15 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> L'iPad est sûrement plus puissant que ton PC, car son système est mieux optimisé. Par contre, comme il n'a pas Windows, il ne te rendra jamais les mêmes services puisque tu ne peux installer tes logiciels PC dessus.
> 
> Ensuite, cela dépend de tes besoins. Il y a plusieurs discussions qui traitent de ce sujet sur iGen.


MERCI

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h06 ----------




Lefenmac a dit:


> et tes recherches sur ce forum ça a donné quoi comme réponses?


PAS GRAND CHOSE POUR LE MOMENT...A SUIVRE


----------



## Chalkduster (15 Août 2011)

Le mieux serait d'avoir les deux un PC fixe pour chez toi et un iPad pour le déplacement.


----------



## Larme (15 Août 2011)

Je dirais que tant qu'iOS5 n'est pas sorti, on va éviter d'avoir uniquement un iPad...
Mais ca s'rait pas mal de savoir ce que tu faisais avec ton ancien PC que tu compte faire avec l'iPad...


----------



## madaniso (15 Août 2011)

Si tu es habitué aux ordinateurs, je te conseil avant tout achat d'aller dans un magasin voir si tu te sens à l'aise avec le produit.
Si jamais ce n'est pas le cas, les macbooks air ne seront surement pas loin


----------



## Chalkduster (15 Août 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Si tu es habitué aux ordinateurs, je te conseil avant tout achat d'aller dans un magasin voir si tu te sens à l'aise avec le produit.
> Si jamais ce n'est pas le cas, les macbooks air ne seront surement pas loin



C'est pas le même prix un macbook air ... mais bon ça dépend de l'utilisation comme toujours et aussi du BUDGET


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Août 2011)

Chalkduster a dit:


> C'est pas le même prix un macbook air ... mais bon ça dépend de l'utilisation comme toujours et aussi du BUDGET



la différence de prix entre un ipad 3G 64 Go et un MBA 64 Go 11" n'est pas bien grande quand même

(je dis ça moi j'ai opté pour un Ipad 2 3G 64 Go)...


----------



## supergrec (18 Août 2011)

La différence de prix est juste de 460 euros pour les modèle bas de gamme.

En gros pour 1 macbookAir = 2 ipad

Pas énorme la différence de prix ???? :confuses:

J'ai possédais un ipad pendant 6 mois voila donc mon avis :

 je rejoint mes camarades, un ipad ne remplacera jamais un PC.

Point positifs :

Beau ( comme tous les produits Apple ), autonomie incroyable ( environ 10 heures ), rapide ,fluide et liseuse sympas

Point négatif :

Traitement de texte, tableau ( bureautique en gros ) devient très très vite fastidieux voir impossible avec un clavier virtuel et surtout SANS SOURIS.

Pas de flash ( pour les jeux tu eut oublier ) y faut bien vendre sur l'Apple Store ( malin le Steve )

Aucun port ( pas de disque dur externe, pas de clé usb, en gros rien d'usb ) a part un appareil photo mais bien sur il faut acheter un accessoire.

En plein soleil c'est même pas la peine, tu peut ranger l'ipad ou dire adieu a tes yeux.

Oublie les torrents et p2p

Pour conclure si tu compte faire exclusivement du surf, mail et joué a quelque petit jeux alors oui l'ipad est fait pour toi.

Si tu compte faire plus oubli le tu sera dessus ( tout comme moi, heureusement que les produits de Steve sont bien coté sur le marché de l'occaz = ipad 1 vendu 420 euros  )


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Août 2011)

Comparons ce qui est comparable:

iPad 2 3G 64 Go : 813 euros
MacBook air 11" 64Go: 949 euros

Il y a un différence, mais pas de deux... 

La version 16Go non 3G me semble, pour mon utilisation, inutilisable... 16go, c'est une moitié de carte mémoire (donc meme pas une apres midi de photos)... Et l'intérêt d'un iPad sans connexions 3G... Si c'est pour qu'il reste enchainé à la maison...

Considère les 136 euros de différences pour le clavier et le ssd... Pour moi lesdeux produits sont sur le meme segment tarifaire, seul les usages sont différents...

Perso j'envisage d'investir dans un MBA 13" 256 Go, mais la capacité limitéeà 256 Go me freine... Je suis photographe et produit près de 32 Go d'images par sortie... Certes je stocke sur un NAS en RAID, mais faut un minimum de place sur le disque pour traiter avant de ranger...


----------



## supergrec (18 Août 2011)

On ne limite pas une comparaison entre deux produits a leur capacité de stockage.

Et oui nous ne somme pas tous photographe qui flash plus de 32 go de cliché.

Je te le dit, pour le prix d'un MBA tu as deux ipad. Que ça te fasse plaisir ou non.

Pour te faire plaisir : 

ipad 64 Go 3G = 813 e
Macbook Air 13" 256 Go = 1499 e

Soit 686 euros de diff. Et oui c'est comme ça.

Pour toi, si tu as besoin de stockage tu as le Macbook Pro, qui est plus puissant, plus rapide et surtout avec un disque de 500 Go.

Moins lever, oui c'est sur mais es ce vraiment gênant quelque gramme en plus.


----------



## Larme (18 Août 2011)

Ouais, enfin, tu compares un 13" et un 10" là...
Tu veux pas comparer non plus avec un 17" full options ?


----------



## supergrec (18 Août 2011)

La question du sujet :

Ipad ou pc ?

C'est clair pourtant.


----------



## Scatcat (18 Août 2011)

Laisse tomber l'iPad en tant que machine principale. C'est bien mais c'est pas aussi dingue que ce qu'on entend dire partout.

Je serais toi j'opterais pour un MacBookAir 11,6" 4Go ram. Voir si les  suivent, le SSD 128Go. Tu peux le prendre sur l'AppleStore étudiant. Ils vérifient jamais. Ça fait déjà 6% de moins.


----------



## will0ose (20 Août 2011)

Pour ma part , en novembre j'ai vendu mon pc pour m'acheter un iPad et donc pendant plusieurs mois , jusqu'à juillet (MacBook blanc d'un ami j'ai pas pu résister ) j'ai vécu juste avec mon iPad Et mon pc ne me manquais pas du tout . Pour les cours en bts l'ipad avec la suite bureautique Apple et un clavier sans fil Apple , pas besoin de le charger de toute la journée et ultra léger par rapport aux portables de mes potes . 
Ensuite dès que je voulais transférer quelquechose je prenais le kit connexion appareil photo en version USB puis l'ipad étant jailbreak j'avais le logiciel ifile et je pouvais tout transférer musique film photo tout comme un pc  et en plus sans passer par iTunes . 

Aujourd'hui même en ayant un MacBook j'utilise a 90 % mon iPad a la maison et a l'extérieur , vacance , boulot .


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Août 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> On ne limite pas une comparaison entre deux produits a leur capacité de stockage.
> 
> Et oui nous ne somme pas tous photographe qui flash plus de 32 go de cliché.
> 
> ...



Je souhaitais simplement comparer ce qui est comparable... Le MBA d'entree de gamme est assez proche en confit (taille d'ecran, stockage, poids) à L'ipad haut de gamme (il manque la 3G a mon goût). C'est ce que je voulais dire.

Quand à ta proposition, merci, j'ai deja un iMac 2011 à la maison, un MacBook pro 2010 pour travailler en mobilité, un iPhone 3GS pour l'Internet mobile et un iPad pour le web... L MBA m'aurait servi à présenter mon travail lors de démarchage de client, afin de gagner un peu de poid dans le sac...


----------



## arturus (25 Août 2011)

Scatcat a dit:


> Tu peux le prendre sur l'AppleStore étudiant. Ils vérifient jamais



Ah oui ? :mouais:

Si l'un de nous se fait choper tu payes la différence pour etre si catégorique ?


----------

